
Design Patterns: The Builder Pattern - kellet
https://dzone.com/articles/design-patterns-the-builder-pattern?oid=hn
======
imafish
or in C#:

var account = new BankAccount { AccountNumber = 1, Owner = "Marge", Branch =
"Springfield", Balance = 100, InterestRate = 2.5 }

